# Motorhome Miseries



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

On my return from Louth I passed four motorhomes traveling in the
oposite direction.
As I was in a happy mood I waved to each. 8) 

Not one of the miserable buzzers waved back.  
They all looked as if they were miserable, then it struck me, maybe they were meeting up with each other in skeggy. :lol: 

dave p


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2011)

We are on our way to `Bronte` country in our Hobby so if we see you in your Autotrail Dave will give you a big wave.
Colin & Glenis (napoleon)


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Were you actually in the van Dave - or the company roller-skate???
C


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

To be honest I was in the Scudo, but it could have been a pvc.

dave p


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Ye ought to get a MHF sticker made up to put on the panel above the windscreen..............maybe you might get a more favourable reaction....

However, I know what you mean re miserable beggars - Flo and I always have broad smiles when we are travelling in the van - BECAUSE we are travelling in the van!!!!!!!!!!!!

Can't understand why others dont..... :? :? :? 
C


----------



## SPACEFLOWER (Oct 22, 2006)

If you ever wave to us Dave i promise you will get a wave back.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Did I tell you about the nutty white van man waving at us.
We politely ignored him.



Somewhere near Louth I think..... :lol:


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> On my return from Louth I passed four motorhomes traveling in the
> oposite direction.
> As I was in a happy mood I waved to each. 8)
> 
> ...


Perhaps they were on the way home  On the other hand i would be misserable if I had to holiday in Skeggy. It ain't what it used to be :lol:

peedee


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Wave*

I never wave because I am turning into Victor Meldrew, but if I see you coming, I will wave in future. Could you please wear a pink carnation and have a copy of yesterday's Daily Mail on the dash so I know who you are?

Russell :roll:


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Know how you feel Dave, went from Hull to Ikea Leeds in hire van, transit didn't like as much as the Fiat, was being chauffeur for S.I.L.
Not one of the motorhomes we waved to waved back :evil: We were all grinning and smiling at the odd looks we were getting :lol: 

Sue


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Im beginning to give up with waving as they just dont wave back and then just when ones does we have flashed by :roll: so they think we are miserable cant win.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Being charitable to you Dave, we did not wave! :wink: 
If we had waved, you would have had nothing to moan about and ruined your day. :lol: 

Alan


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

peedee said:


> DTPCHEMICALS said:
> 
> 
> > On my return from Louth I passed four motorhomes traveling in the
> ...


I'd feel more miserable if I was going to Louth

Tony A :lol:


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

tony50 said:


> I'd feel more miserable if I was going to Louth
> 
> Tony A :lol:


Why, is it that bad?
We are going to Bespoke Rugs later this month, and staying near Louth. Is it worth a visit?


----------



## Colsom (Mar 13, 2011)

Dave
Keep waving! The friendlies are out there. 
Although I keep trying I never *ever* get a return from the towing folk.


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

TR5 said:


> tony50 said:
> 
> 
> > I'd feel more miserable if I was going to Louth
> ...


I don't find it that nice , but that's a personal view , we stayed at a CL called "Nutty Cottage " (no comments please ! ) has hook ups £10 per night .

Tony A.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

TR5 said:


> We are going to Bespoke Rugs later this month, and staying near Louth. Is it worth a visit?


I think so, one of the nicer towns in Lincolnshire, certainly nothing like Skeggy. I can recommend >West View CL<

peedee

p.s. for a good pint and a meal try >The Wheatsheaf Inn<


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

We are already booked in to Happyford CL, Horncastle Rd, Louth.

Hope it's ok!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Spacerunner quoteid I tell you about the nutty white van man waving at us.

:lol: :lol: Mine is silver 8)

Russell quote: Could you please wear a pink carnation and have a copy of yesterday's Daily Mail on the dash so I know who you are?

Russell

I am a red rose and Motor Cycle News man :wink:

rosalan quote: Being charitable to you Dave, we did not wave! 
If we had waved, you would have had nothing to moan about and ruined your day.

definatley no Autosleepers on the road today.

TR5 quote: We are going to Bespoke Rugs later this month, and staying near Louth. Is it worth a visit?

Yes a nice little market town Best Fish and chips in Louth are at Mr Chips.www.mrchipsoflouth.com

A pleasant walk thro Hubbards Hills ( http://www.hubbardshills.co.uk/) if you feel fit. An old fashioned Cafe for refreshments. Ask for Dick tell him I sent you.

Dave p


----------



## brens (Aug 11, 2009)

We are travelling through France at present and have really noticed a decline in the waving fraternity.
The Tour de France passed through Sables d'ollone yesterday,they were giving giant rubber hands for the children to wave I tried to nab one,but they could see I was 59  I thought it would be good to wave a 2 foot green hand for a laugh,might make a German smile 8O,happy travels everyone,brens


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> .............An old fashioned Cafe for refreshments. Ask for Dick............
> Dave p


Really !! Does it taste nice ?? :roll: :roll:  :lol:


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> I am a red rose and Motor Cycle News man :wink:
> 
> Dave p


Which part of red rose land are your roots Dave?


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

I am selling a large yellow vinyl peel and stick handprint to affix to your windscreen and this will indicate that you are willing to wave back £7 each + p&p :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Only 6,000 in stock :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

bigbazza said:


> DTPCHEMICALS said:
> 
> 
> > I am a red rose and Motor Cycle News man :wink:
> ...


Nottinghamshire, No flowers in the count crest.

The reason for the red rose is that I wore one on my wedding day.
Carnations make me sneeze.
Then i wore one from our garden seven years ago last friday at my sons funeral. It was the only rose flowering in our garden.
Tomorrow I shall pick one, it would have been Darrans 27th birthday
and place it at the place where he was taken from us. as 
The next purchase will be November 10th our 39th wedding anniversary or is it 40 years. I forget. It has been a long time anyway. For Lady p especially.

Dave p


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

The Tour de France passed through Sables d'ollone yesterday,they were giving giant rubber hands for the children to wave I tried to nab one,but they could see I was 59 I thought it would be good to wave a 2 foot green hand for a laugh,*might make a German smile* ,happy travels everyone,brens

I made a german smile once.
As a tugger I had a bit of a problem reversing into a tight spot on a site in France. Fritz did tell me that the problem was that my car had the steering wheel on the wrong side.
I grinned and said " your lot made it"

It was a mercedes.

He never spoke to me again for a whole two weeks.

Dave p


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> On my return from Louth I passed four motorhomes traveling in the
> oposite direction.
> As I was in a happy mood I waved to each. 8)
> 
> ...


Dave,

Well I always wave frantically and smile pleasantly but that's maybe because I am leaving my home town behind me!!!!!!! Where do I live I hear you asking ........ well I'll give you 3 guesses??? :lol: :lol: :lol:

Sue


----------



## brens (Aug 11, 2009)

Can be a bit touchy can't they :lol:


----------



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

Same thing happened to us on the same road,nobody seemed to be waving back,I thought it was because we were in our brand new 11 reg  but as I said in another post about waving, if they don,t wave back its not a problem, we ,re the Happy campers :lol: :lol: 
We get funny looks off the Germans when they spot the 2 big Poppies on the front my husband insists of having on. But last year we were stopped at customs coming out of Spain to be asked what they represented...they were quite happy after we explained.  
Margaret.
p.s. I,m with you Sonesta....skeg still has a lot to offer and we,re off to Sutton on Sea this weekend,like it there too


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

TR5 said:


> tony50 said:
> 
> 
> > I'd feel more miserable if I was going to Louth
> ...


I have visited Louth a number of times it's a lovely place. The pub just down from Darren's place at Bespoke Rugs does lovely food and of course Darren allows you to park for free outside his place with free water, hook-up and wi-fi.

On top of that he delivers a product which will not be beaten. I have mentioned in previous posts that Darren's attention to detail is second to none.

Tell him Stewart & Garry was asking for him :wink:


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

*Waving*



brens said:


> We are travelling through France at present and have really noticed a decline in the waving fraternity.
> The Tour de France passed through Sables d'ollone yesterday,they were giving giant rubber hands for the children to wave I tried to nab one,but they could see I was 59  I thought it would be good to wave a 2 foot green hand for a laugh,might make a German smile 8O,happy travels everyone,brens


Everyone must have been heading our way then. Just back from 2 weeks in France, Calais-Rouen-Le Mans-Nantes- Chlolet-Limogue-Carcassonne-Narbonne-Cap de Agde.Some motorway mostly N roads.

98% return on waves. Flashing lights, the works especially from the French!! Got arm ache on route home.

Another observation was every other vehicle was a motorhome, anyone else noticed?


----------



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

Back from Walcott Norfolk to Louth today and 3 vans waved back, of all those coming the other way, and all 3 where on Dutch plates.

The best fish and chips in Louth are not at Mr Chips but if I told you who sells the best I wouldn't be able to park outside when I buy mine :roll: 

I won't tell you where the best CL/CS site in Louth is either or I wouldn't be able to get on it. :twisted: 

Pete 8)


----------

